# new HD video of my 2 gallon pico reef



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

This came out pretty well, I spent a modest amount of time editing but didn't go crazy. Sorry it's still 5 minutes I found it hard to keep it short and still feature most of the tiny tank.

Tank is a dymax IQ3 I think the water volume is actually a little less then 2 gallons but that's what I call it. It has been running since June 2010. Lit by a PAR30 boosted LED bulb, the tank also gets plenty of sunlight as evident in the video. Filtration is 2 lbs of live rock and 2 mangrove pods in the refugeium. I also have about half a tablespoon of GFO and 3/4 of a tablespoon of activated carbon in a tiny red sea hob filter which also provides needed extra flow. The stock return pump has been upgraded to a mini jet 404 and there is also a tiny zoo meds powerhead in the false wall.

Unfortunately my pom pom crab is not in the video I only see him about once a month and usually at night. I have 2 tiny gobies in the tank (Gold Neon Eviota Goby (Eviota pellucida) & Rainford's Goby (Amblygobius Rainfordi) There is still a steady pod population for them to hunt. Usually feed 1-2 times per week with very occasional target feeding of corals, got some cool shots of the lobo which has been in this tank almost a full year eating some PE mysis.

Several of the corals in here have been in the full year while many are newer. Of course in the small tank chemical warefare does take place and certain corals have thrived where others have not. I also lost a few things when my original par30 bulb burnt out prematurely. The tank went about 2 weeks without substantial light while I waited for a replacement. Finally I recently removed the sandbed as I was having major problems with detritus. Still have some problems with algae but the barebottom certainly helps and you can barely tell there is no sand in the tank anyway. I am hoping the rainfords goby will eat much of the algae.


----------

